# do I or don't I...



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I REALLY WANT RAT BABIES!!! but have a lot to consider... please help!

i think my boys might need that wee spark to get them going again. they've all taken Gideons death Very hard. Rossi won't come near me, Prentis and Henry spend all their time just lying there, and Biscuit sometimes looks like he might be crying- i can't deal with it. they used to spend all day grooming and playing- they played a lot considering they're mature boys! 
would babies help them?

i would just love to have some youngsters about- my youngest are now all 15 months old... and the loss of Gid hit the boys a lot harder than Emily's death hit the girls, they miss her of course, but i think there are so many of them and they're so much more active it hasn't been able to hit them hard. so it'd be baby boys.
i do have 11 atm, but had 13 until not that long ago, so i know i can deal fine.

my youngest five are 15, then two at 18, two at 21, one at 23 and biscuit who is at least 25... the next 6-12 months is going to likely be tough on my heart.


my mum will hate me if i bring home two more, but it's not her house. 
my dad thinks it's a good idea, and is even offering to buy me them and 'gift' them to me so mum can't be mad, but of course i don't want him to get in piles of poop over it!

also, the 2 boys from my litter i sent to college are still retiring with me, and they've been bonded with another pair, so i'll likely retire the lot- they're all roughly the same age.

now, i have found a girl with an accidental litter not too far from me, and have spoken to her and she seems lovely and knows what she's doing now- and admitted she didn't have a clue at the start! it's not often i have an alternative to [email protected] for babies these days..



so if you were me.... my only negative i think is my mum! apparently i told her once i was going to let my numbers fall, not only to i not remember that but as far as she's aware i haven't added to my numbers in 15 months (i adopted hayley because my dad thought she looked sad on her own so took me up for her!! mum still hasn't twigged :lol: )


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi 

It's so hard to see sad rats  and it's really hard to think that there will be a lot of heartbreak for you over the next 6-12 months. I think there will be for me too as my guys start to turn 2 over the next few months. I think there is very little in life that helps your heart mend after losing a pet... But having babies in the house again definitely helps  they kind of remind you that everything isn't all doom and gloom. They're never a replacement and they don't make you forget about your oldies that have passed but I dont need to tell you that  There's also the fact that you can provide a fab home to some accidental babies. We can't save them all but personally it makes me happy to see my rescues having nice little lives with us which is a million times better than where they came from. So I think if something will make you and your boys happy it's probably the right thing to do.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I know how you mean about the ages being high and the worry about the heartbreak to come. Since taking on the 4 does from someone who could no longer keep them we are up to 7 out of our 9 rats being just over a year old.

But in all seriousness…..

Don't do it! They steal your heart and eat you out of house and home and chew up your tesco club card vouchers you left slightly too close to their cage…..

Horrible little critters 





But worst of all…. The little blighters grow up so bloomin' fast :scared:
(Now at 6 months old yesterday!)



Have I helped at all?? :aureola:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my god mickey I want your bubs, they are sooooooo handsome.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Oh my god mickey I want your bubs, they are sooooooo handsome.


Those piccies are all of Star. The first few are the day we brought him home at 7 weeks old and the last two I took yesterday when he turned exactly 6 months old. He is the sweetest, gentlest, most loveable rat I've ever had the pleasure to meet. He will literally spend hours just sat grooming my hand/face/wherever and giving kisses.

Junior is even bigger than him :scared: I weighed him on saturday and he already weighs 620g at 6 months old. Bloomin' bruiser that ones is. He prefers to keep to himself more than star (who throws himself at you as soon as he gets the chance!) but still enjoys giving you a good grooming session when he's in the mood.

The three older boys are all doing well, and Chewie at a year old has decided to become a big snuggle monster and begs for a head rub anytime I walk in the room 

The girls are equally settled


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

well, i think i may have just booked 2! there is a girl going on thurs to see them and pick 2- she wants at least one roan though, so i've said to the girl that if she doesn't take the two i've fallen for i'll be having them!! :thumbup:
to make matters more urgent for getting babies, i think biscuits legs are going the same as gideons :frown: - not nearly as bad yet though.

why oh why do we upset ourselves by looking in [email protected] though- they have a wee patchwork rex blue hooded dumbo boy- the spit of my emily- even tilted his head when i walked over... just hoping he shows up in adoptions as well as taking the 2 oops boys tbh!



i think i have an addiction. :aureola:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> I know how you mean about the ages being high and the worry about the heartbreak to come. Since taking on the 4 does from someone who could no longer keep them we are up to 7 out of our 9 rats being just over a year old.
> 
> But in all seriousness..
> 
> ...


this was no help at all you!!!!! well, worsened my GMR, but my mommy won't be thrilled! 

he's an absolutely stunning wee squish you have there- smoosh him on his face from me please!!!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mickey we need more pics of all your boys!
But star is just scrumptious.
I LOVE blue rats.

Kodakkuki you will need to provide us with proof of you getting these babies!!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Bloody hell


Now I want more rats 

My last 2 boys died a few years ago now (1 of a brain tumor so had to be pts)  and the only reason I haven't got more is because I get so upset when they die. Makes it worse that their lives are so short.

Beautiful Star though, my Wilson looked like him but was agouti


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> *this was no help at all you!!!!!* well, worsened my GMR, but my mommy won't be thrilled!
> 
> he's an absolutely stunning wee squish you have there- smoosh him on his face from me please!!!!!


Singing:	:aureola: :smile:

<I have passed on the smoosh!>


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

proof you say!?!?!?!

ok then, proof i will give!

please say hello to soon-to-be babies Spencer (hooded) and Derek (berkshire)

ain't they perfect!



look at spencers wee white dot on his head!! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> proof you say!?!?!?!
> 
> ok then, proof i will give!
> 
> ...


Spencer Reid, and Derek Morgan? 

They are gorgeous! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Micky93 said:


> Spencer Reid, and Derek Morgan?
> 
> They are gorgeous! :tongue_smilie:


of course! 
i'm getting through the team rightly... 
Elle, Jenny, Garcia, Haley, Morgan, JJ, Pennie, Prentis, Henry, Rossi (and Biscuit . feels mean to leave him out! ),
and previously Gideon, Reid and Emily. <3
but i've came up with a solution for running out of names- i'll just have to use the task-forces names from each episode


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

There both gorgeous hun! 
Will need reg updates on pics mind u!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

What is meant by 'hooded' I keep having an image of a rat wearing a hoody with the hood up.  :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> What is meant by 'hooded' I keep having an image of a rat wearing a hoody with the hood up.  :lol:


Hooded


Not hooded


They have colour on the head which then carries on as a full stripe down to the base of the tail.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Hooded
> 
> 
> Not hooded
> ...


Ooooo
Thanks.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

getting big now aren't they!!!!!!!


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

kodakkuki said:


> getting big now aren't they!!!!!!!


:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:, that is all. Lol they are adorable.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

they are officially mine as of wednesday evening!!
so await a huge pic spam by thursday!!!!!!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

just got another update on the boys...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I just want to eat them up there ssssssooooooooooooooo cute! :001_tt1::001_wub:
It seems like you've been waiting ages.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

NO!


NONONONONONONONONONO!

Baby rats are too charming and moreish. You thin you will stop at two more but you WON'T.

And they need individual attention and lots of love and cuddles if they are going to grow up and be a credit to you and wonderful members of rat society - don't do it. and you have other responsibilities too
.
Seriously - I think 11 is plenty. I think your dad is being very naughty, and I whilst I rarely take the side of the person who is saying "No more", on this occasion I side with your mam.

However, if you ignore me, as I strongly suspect you will, I want to see all the pictures.

EDIR: Bugger - I didn't read all the way down before I posted - I see you have them.

(And they are bloody LOVELY!)


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

lostbear said:


> NO!
> 
> NONONONONONONONONONO!
> 
> ...


i don't have them Just yet- picking them up tomorrow!!!
i decided to go ahead and get them because my boys need something to keep them occupied after the death of gideon, and i get to have babies again!
i had 13 until recently, but lost gideon and emily in a short space of time. i have since lost daisy-cow my hamster, so do have extra rodent time on my hands.
my youngest atm are about 16 months (5 of), i have an old boy at over 2yrs (whose legs are slowly deteriorating), then 3 at approx 18months with another 2 at 21ish months... so i don't have any i can call young atm.

i won't be adding any girls though- not until i'm down to my last 2/1 then i *might* get babies, but not sure. i do intend to only have a big group of boys in a few years time.

these babies will be excellent ambassadors for rat-kind though! in september my old tutors have asked me to give a presentation on rats to the new classes, (big deal for me- i have socil anxiety disorder) and to be able to do that i'll need to have a rat to cuddle at the time, and some lovely cute friendly ones to pass round for people to cuddle... i'll be having Dakota (one of the college rats) on my shoulder at the time of the presentation (he is a red eye so shows the sight issue well) but for anyone too scared or wary to hold a grown-up, i can take my babies in for them to pet!
i've done similar before when prentis was a baby (before i ended up with the actual babies) and the babyface and smaller size helped people overcome their fears!

so they'll be great wee boys! 
(it isn't something i'm rushing into- don't worry! hope i've eased your concerns)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I know you well enough to know that your ratites come first and you will never neglect them - just s I hope you know me well enough to know that I put the pets first too.

They are beautiful little boys, If you feel that it is right to get them, and you can cope (and their therapeutic value is important, too), then you certainly have my blessing.

Lots of pictures as well, please 





They are addictive, though, aren't they?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I know you well enough to know that your ratites come first and you will never neglect them - just s I hope you know me well enough to know that I put the pets first too.
> 
> They are beautiful little boys, If you feel that it is right to get them, and you can cope (and their therapeutic value is important, too), then you certainly have my blessing.
> 
> ...


extremely addictive!!! there were 5 boys in the litter- as much as i worry abut the odd numbered boy, i knew i couldn't take the 3, son hoping that whoever takes numbers 3&4 take 5!!! it was hard saying no of course!
of course i know you mean well- and as always your opinion is appreciated! but since i've had 13 before and managed everyones cuddles and playtime, i should be just as able if not more this time. 

i'll be absolutely spamming you all with piccies!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The more the merrier! I had a group of 14 boys once! :ihih:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

blade100 said:


> The more the merrier! I had a group of 14 boys once! :ihih:


 :sosp: :ihih:
well, i do have a furet tower.... mwah=ha-ha-ha
(won't be filling it for a while mind you! but a huge group of squishies sounds awesome!!!)

eta- what colour do you reckon the berkie boy is? choccie? dilute black? not the best pic for telling i know, but curiosity is killing me! and i haven't seen them in person yet!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

He does look like a chocolate but it's had to tell by looking at him on here than it would be in real life.
Whatever he is he's lush as is the other boy.


----------

